# Touch-Probe Eingang



## Bernd2200 (30 April 2010)

Hallo,

könnte mir bitte jemand erläutern was ein "Touch-Probe Eingang" ist!

Danke vorab.

Bernd


----------



## trinitaucher (30 April 2010)

Ich kenn es als "Messtaster"-Funktionalität. Ein Antrieb erfasst seine aktuelle Position zum Zeitpunkt eines digitalen Envents (z.B. Signal am Touch-Probe-Eingang) und stellt der Steuerung diesen Wert zur Verfügung.


----------



## vita-2002 (14 Mai 2010)

Wenn ich "Touch-Probe" höre, dann denke ich immer am einen Lenze 9400. 
Was trinitaucher beschrieben hat, das ist nur eine von viele möglichen Anwendungen. Ich habe auch eine Applikation bekommen, wo der Eingang etwas anders benutzt wurde.
Für eine Touch-Probe Eingang, kann man bis zu 8 Positionen intern speichern. In meine Anwendung an der Eingang wurde einen Induktiven Schalter angeschlossen. Auf die ganze Strecke hatte ich 8 Nocken, die Istpositionen wurden bei der Inbetriebnahme im 9400 abgespeichert. Wenn ich die Flanke von einem Nocken bekommen habe, wurde intern Soll/Istposition verglichen, unterschied wurde "on the Fly" ausgeglichen.


----------



## trinitaucher (15 Mai 2010)

Die Grundfunktionalität ist aber die gleiche. Eine Flanke am Messtaster-Input erfasst die Istposition, die dann irgendwie weiterverarbeitet wird, je nach Antriebs- und Steuerungssystem.


----------

